# Free print of Western art



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

To all my dear friends:  I want to send you a free, signed numbered Limited Edition, giclee print of one of my Western paintings.   This print is shown below.  I regret I can only send to the continental United States.  If you want one, Please provide ANY name and address where I can send it. ( It doesn't have to be YOUR name and address).  post an address in my"private conversations".  I promise the name and address will not be used for any other purpose. 
I only have about 35 and when they're gone, they're gone! 
I know Western art is given no worth in the Eastern or Southern U.S., but maybe if you live in a Western state?  Pecos, Yours will be the first one I send out!


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to have one. I don't know how to private message you here.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Goup to the little envelope in the upper right.  Click conversation.  Write.  That's it!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I would love to have one. I don't know how to private message you here.


Becky, I think I told you the wrong thing!  I'm prettynew here myself!  Just click on my picture and click on 'conversation"  that should work!  I'll be happy to send a print.  The print is 24 x 30 and the worth is about $150.00.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

That’s really generous of you.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Becky, I think I told you the wrong thing!  I'm prettynew here myself!  Just click on my picture and click on 'conversation"  that should work!  I'll be happy to send a print.  The print is 24 x 30 and the worth is about $150.00.


Got it. Did you get my reply?


----------

